# Difference between Open Glide vs Power Glide cassette?



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I am thinking about buying a 2nd cassette for my 2nd set of wheels. Anybody know what's the difference in performance? My bike come with a 12-25 pg-1070 and I went on Sram's website and notice the open glide cost more, thus I am curious.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Do they even make an OG-1070 anymore? Power Glide is suppose to be quieter than the OG. I believe the OG had different cut teeth to make them shift better. I've been using a PG1070 for years, they work great.

Here is a review from RBR.
SRAM Rival OG-1070 Cassettes Reviews

Here's a thread about them also.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...am-cassettes-pg-1070-vs-og-1070-a-288177.html


----------



## kathy20052012 (Jan 9, 2013)

Openglide is a newer version of the concept introduced by Power glide



_________________

<col width="64"><tbody>

</tbody>Vietnam tour operators-Sapa tours-Paloma boat Halong bay


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

kathy20052012 said:


> Openglide is a newer version of the concept introduced by Power glide


Wrong...
Open glide is 1st gen Sram cassettes. Stick with Powerglide, noticeable performance improvement!


----------

